# ~~~ LayitLow X-mas 2008 ~~~



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:wave: Post up your gift exchange pictures here!! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: :0
THANKS BUGGS!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

very nice!! :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

THANK YOU, JORDAN a.k.a. Phat97yukon 
:0 homie hooked it up with....
1961 vert impala kit
set of 1109
S-parts rims
sanding sticks and blocks
xacto blades
zap-a-gap
bottle of goodies








thank u so much again and Merry Christmas to u and your family homie.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DADE!!!!!

















































MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i will post up my pics after work


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i woke uo this morning and found this under my tree.








ther was a note 








thank you kenny


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

DAMN, YALL GOT THE HOOKUP...............i got a 51 chevy fleetline from mcloven, thanks bro, will be in the works soon, i'm sure yall know what it looks like, but i will post pics when batteries are charged


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hopw u like it man thanks for the 64


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 20 2008, 12:29 PM~12482858
> *hopw u like it man thanks for the 64
> *


man, i been meanin to pick one up at the lhs for weeks now, good thing i didn't, i had plans for it before i even knew what it was :biggrin: ...................yw on the 64, hope you like it


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 i got a 70 impala,detail wire/hoses,and some resin seats from tha homie lonnie,thanks alot :thumbsup: will post pics later ......


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-WOW :0 :0 HOMIE HOOKED IT UP.....
79'CADILAC RADIO CONTROL HOPPER :biggrin: 
SET OF OLD SCHOOL WIRES  
58' IMPALA  
70' CHARGER :biggrin: 
95' SUPRA  
AND ALSO SOME PAINTS: CANDY ORIENTAL BLUE, YELLOW AND WHITE PEARL :yes: 
BEFORE.............................








AFTER................................








THANKS ALOT CADDIONLY 
HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AND YOURS.....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lol waco couldnt have guessed it better. he sent me a donk bubble impala kit and a set of 1109s :biggrin: now i can rebuild my replica of my 1:1 95 caprice that i had to cut up for another project. thanx homie! id post pics but all my cam batteries are trashed and i probly wont be able to buy a new set til after the first......


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

JOE PADILLA HOOKED IT UP! 378 PIECES! SKILL LEVEL 5!! THANKS HOMIE! :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

^^^ thats gonna be FUN to build


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2008, 10:35 AM~12482640
> *THANK YOU, JORDAN a.k.a. Phat97yukon
> :0  homie hooked it up with....
> 1961 vert impala kit
> ...



Your welcome man !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

There was no note inside my box but im pretty sure i know who its from.
Thanks to my HAWAIAN buddy


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS TO THE HOMIE MARINATE


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks James (IBLDMYOWN) great haul for me :biggrin: ive been wantin the noma kit and the 40 willys combo for a while !!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

marry christmas to all




























thanks bigbear locos..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Merry Chritsmas and Thanks Westempire! :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

regalistic called me and said he was having net prob.he is trying to send me some phone pics so i can post them for him..ill put them up as soon as i get them


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well i dont know who my lil seret santa was but thanks homie. :biggrin: and merry christmas  
this is what i recieved


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i worked till this morning and slept 5hrs now back to work , ill open and get pics tomorrow when im off


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Kinda though I had you Pancho. Merry Xmas, hope you like it all. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

everyone got nice ass gifts.!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 20 2008, 01:29 PM~12483747
> *regalistic called me and said he was having net prob.he is trying to send me some phone pics so i can post them for him..ill put them up as soon as i get them
> *












he said thanks.. marry x-mas


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 20 2008, 05:34 PM~12484288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope you like em homie!! :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i do thanks homie


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 20 2008, 02:24 PM~12483721
> *Merry Chritsmas and Thanks Westempire! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad that you like it homie & Merry Christmas


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Here's mine... Thanks Diego, I like it a lot little homie :cheesy: Merry Christmas




















And a bonus gift in the package from Scale Dreams.com Merry Christmas & thanks to you too homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

merry chiristmas to me i guess :uh: 


see this is why people should learn to read................... there were terms tp follow for this x-mas exchange, and some people just can't follow shit!


youcantfademe is ok in my book with what he sent........... homie you had your shit in a bag and just wanted to add extras.......... thats cool (at least shit wasnt started and painted ), but when you pawn off your garbage on someone else is just plain stupid!!!!!!!!


and i mean ok, mark added extras.......... a set of wheels that im giveing away for free..... ill pay shipping  just hit me up! i bet they go fast!!!!!!!


but enough bitchin i guess................... merry X-MAS TO ME


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:cheesy: thank you model 4 life and merry xmas bro


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DROPPED ARE YOU FUCKIN SERIOUS???? THAT SHITS ALREADY STARTED AND PAINTED HOMIE!!! DAMN THATS WACK!!!! :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 20 2008, 07:50 PM~12484618
> *DROPPED ARE YOU FUCKIN SERIOUS???? THAT SHITS ALREADY STARTED AND PAINTED HOMIE!!! DAMN THATS WACK!!!! :angry:
> *




pics dont lie bro................. lowridermodels hooked it the fuck up boi :angry:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 20 2008, 06:50 PM~12484618
> *DROPPED ARE YOU FUCKIN SERIOUS???? THAT SHITS ALREADY STARTED AND PAINTED HOMIE!!! DAMN THATS WACK!!!! :angry:
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2008, 01:54 PM~12484643
> *pics dont lie bro................. lowridermodels hooked it the fuck up boi :angry:
> *


i'll take them wheels free :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Dec 20 2008, 04:12 PM~12484457
> *Here's mine... Thanks Diego, I like it a lot little homie  :cheesy:  Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> ...



glad you liked it homie. my kids are out of town but as soon as they get back we will open the ones we have.

xtra thanks to scaledreams.com for throwing in some extras in there.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2008, 01:26 PM~12484504
> *merry chiristmas to me i guess :uh:
> see this is why people should learn to read................... there were terms tp follow for this x-mas exchange, and some people just can't follow shit!
> youcantfademe is ok in my book with what he sent........... homie you had your shit in a bag and just wanted to add extras.......... thats cool (at least shit wasnt started and painted ), but when you pawn off your garbage on someone else is just plain stupid!!!!!!!!
> ...


i had to quote this before u edit it out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2008, 08:51 PM~12484930
> *i had to quote this before u edit it out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 20 2008, 09:35 AM~12483545
> *There was no note inside my box but im pretty sure i know who its from.
> Thanks to my HAWAIAN buddy
> 
> ...


glad u like it :biggrin: :biggrin: i wanna see you do that shit up


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS TO AARON GOMEZ!!! RAYSTREYS' LIL ONE!!! MERRY X-MAS LIL HOMIE! THANKS TO SCALE DREAMS ALSO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 20 2008, 03:15 PM~12485053
> *SCALE DREAMS</span> ALSO!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FIXED!! THANKS ROLLIN!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i opened mine will post pics in a bit i got a new 65 linc with a set of 20's 

not sure who sent it no name but thank you very much and have a wonderful x-mas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2008, 08:04 PM~12484994
> *glad u like it  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i wanna see you do that shit up
> *


damn homie, stereo faces................that's the gift that keeps on giving :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2008, 05:26 PM~12484504
> *merry chiristmas to me i guess :uh:
> see this is why people should learn to read................... there were terms tp follow for this x-mas exchange, and some people just can't follow shit!
> youcantfademe is ok in my book with what he sent........... homie you had your shit in a bag and just wanted to add extras.......... thats cool (at least shit wasnt started and painted ), but when you pawn off your garbage on someone else is just plain stupid!!!!!!!!
> ...



dude, thats fawkin harsh !!! its the thought that matters but comon really its been bloody started.... and buddy who shipped it to you proboly ended up with some nice stash from somone else... i think now you should get his gift !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 20 2008, 10:06 PM~12485365
> *dude, thats fawkin harsh !!!  its the thought that matters but comon really its been bloody started.... and buddy who shipped it to you proboly ended up with some nice stash from somone else... i think now you should get his gift !!!!
> *



it was lowridermodels.................. mark :uh:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

i rember last year there was a couple started kits shipped out... but that was diffrent.. they were some bad ass paint jobs done that anyone of us would of been proud to have recived... but really, i just tossed out 10 kits that had about the same amount done to em


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I RECIEVED MINE, NO PICS IT'S AT MOMS CRIB...I GOT A DRILL BIT SET, 65 CHEVELLE WAGON, A GLASS CLEAR CASE


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 20 2008, 01:24 PM~12483719
> *marry christmas to all
> 
> 
> ...


Your Welcome Chris, Glad you liked it. There was alot of fellas that wanted a 50 chevy pickup. MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIE..


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Dec 20 2008, 11:59 AM~12483352
> *JOE PADILLA HOOKED IT UP!  378 PIECES!  SKILL LEVEL 5!! THANKS HOMIE!  :worship:
> *


YOUR WELCOME


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Got my gift today but i'm at work now so i'll post pics later today or tommorrow.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Dec 20 2008, 04:23 PM~12485441
> *Your Welcome Chris, Glad you liked it. There was alot of fellas that wanted a 50 chevy pickup.  MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIE..
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2008, 04:26 PM~12484504
> *merry chiristmas to me i guess :uh:
> see this is why people should learn to read................... there were terms tp follow for this x-mas exchange, and some people just can't follow shit!
> youcantfademe is ok in my book with what he sent........... homie you had your shit in a bag and just wanted to add extras.......... thats cool (at least shit wasnt started and painted ), but when you pawn off your garbage on someone else is just plain stupid!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :uh: :angry: :uh:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Got mine opened today, thanks joker!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2008, 06:26 PM~12484504
> *merry chiristmas to me i guess :uh:
> see this is why people should learn to read................... there were terms tp follow for this x-mas exchange, and some people just can't follow shit!
> youcantfademe is ok in my book with what he sent........... homie you had your shit in a bag and just wanted to add extras.......... thats cool (at least shit wasnt started and painted ), but when you pawn off your garbage on someone else is just plain stupid!!!!!!!!
> ...


_*HELL I GAVE 1 OUT OF MY PERSONAL COLLECTION WITH A FEW EXTRA PARTS,AND NO IT WASNT SEALED...I WOULDNT BE BITCHIN IF SOMEONE SENT ME A BAGGED KIT AS LONG AS ITS COMPLETE!*_
ITS ALL ABOUT THE THOUGHT THAT COUNTS AND THAT YOU RECIVED A GIFT!
[/b][/quote]

I KNOW MARKY HAS BEEN ON SOME ROUGH TIMES , AND ON A FEW SHIT LIST AND WAS FIXING HIS PROBLEMS BUT TO SEND  THIS IN LIGHT OF THE REST IS JUST FUNNY AS HELL ! I GUESS HIS PERSONAL STASH ISN'T HOLDING MUCH HERE LATELY LOL ! WAY TO GO MARK KEEPING YOUR NAME IN GOOD STANDERS ON THE BAD TRADERS THREAD !


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

HERE's what I got. :biggrin: 


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 20 2008, 10:03 PM~12486035
> *HERE's what I got. :biggrin:
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


THATS THE BEST GIFT EVER!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks raystrey and scale dreams for the extras


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 20 2008, 06:03 PM~12486035
> *HERE's what I got. :biggrin:
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


u sellin/trading it? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2008, 10:16 PM~12486141
> *u sellin/trading it?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2008, 03:26 PM~12484504
> *merry chiristmas to me i guess :uh:
> see this is why people should learn to read................... there were terms tp follow for this x-mas exchange, and some people just can't follow shit!
> youcantfademe is ok in my book with what he sent........... homie you had your shit in a bag and just wanted to add extras.......... thats cool (at least shit wasnt started and painted ), but when you pawn off your garbage on someone else is just plain stupid!!!!!!!!
> ...



im sorry your not happy...just KEEP ITand i'll send u a fresh sealed kit...its all i had AT THE TIME...I THOUGHT IT WAS THE THOUGHT THAT COUNTED...OH WELL PM ME!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2008, 06:09 PM~12485378
> *it was lowridermodels.................. mark :uh:
> *



YA I SENT IT AND EVEN SENT HIM A PM AND A TEXT TO KEEP IT,ITS ALL I HAD AT THE TIME,I MET MY DEADLINE LIKE I WAS ASKED TOO AND I AM SENDING HIM A NEW KIT ON MONDAY...STILL SEALED THATS THAT IM NOT A BAD TRADER EITHER!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2008, 09:16 PM~12486141
> *u sellin/trading it?  :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure I will get more shit LATER. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 20 2008, 09:41 PM~12486343
> *I'm sure I will get more  shit LATER.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 21 2008, 12:03 AM~12486035
> *HERE's what I got. :biggrin:
> Hosted on Fotki
> *



x-2


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 20 2008, 10:34 AM~12482870
> *:0 i got a 70 impala,detail wire/hoses,and some resin seats from tha homie lonnie,thanks alot :thumbsup: will post pics later ......
> *




glad you like it homie :biggrin: merry x-mas :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I RECIVED MY GIFT..AS SOON AS MY CELL IS FIXED I'LL TAKE PICS AND POST THEM UP...THANX WIRED62`


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 21 2008, 12:55 AM~12486497
> *MERRY XMAS TO ALL!
> *


















:roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2008, 09:05 PM~12486586
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOUR FUNNY BRO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...play&thread=530 :0

somebody deleted the topic..... :scrutinize:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

you get my rims out lowridermodels?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 20 2008, 10:14 PM~12486678
> *you get my rims out lowridermodels?
> *


YOU GET MY 63 OUT YET MTX686? :0


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wednesday homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wednesday homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 20 2008, 09:14 PM~12486678
> *you get my rims out lowridermodels?
> *



*YA THEY WENT OUT YESTERDAY...WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH THE GIFT EXCHANGE?*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Linc
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2008, 01:26 AM~12486761
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Linc
> :0  :biggrin:
> *




bunch of ninjas............. tryin to creep :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2008, 07:33 PM~12486836
> *bunch of ninjas............. tryin to creep :biggrin:
> *


who?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

dis is what a brotha got from a kool homie and his kid!!! muchas gracias family :biggrin: 








"BODINE" gracias to you and your son!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 21 2008, 01:36 AM~12486856
> *who?
> *




:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

JUST TO LET YOU ALL KNOW...THE KIT I RECIVED IN THE GIFT EXCHANGE IS PACKED UP AND READY TO BE SHIPPED TO [email protected] IS A 2006 VETTE ZO6 FROM WIRED62..I AM WAITING ON A REPLY BACK FROM DROPPED SO I CAN GET HIS ADDY,I LEFT HIM A PM,A TEXT AND A VOICEMAIL...SO IM ON THE UP AND UP AND FIXING MY PROBLEM! PEACE OUT HOMIEZ! NOT MAD AT ALL! :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:nosad:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Dec 21 2008, 02:29 AM~12487307
> *:nosad:
> *




kirby your sig. is perfect for this situation


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HELL YEA PERFECT GIFT I ALMOST BOUGHT ONE OFF EBAY .....THANKS DA SQUAD...AWESOME


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 20 2008, 10:08 PM~12487131
> *JUST TO LET YOU ALL KNOW...THE KIT I RECIVED IN THE GIFT EXCHANGE IS  PACKED UP AND READY TO BE SHIPPED TO [email protected] IS A 2006 VETTE ZO6 FROM WIRED62..I AM WAITING ON A REPLY BACK FROM DROPPED SO I CAN GET HIS ADDY,I LEFT HIM A PM,A TEXT AND A VOICEMAIL...SO IM ON THE UP AND UP AND FIXING MY PROBLEM! PEACE OUT HOMIEZ! NOT MAD AT ALL! :cheesy:
> *


DAMN THATS EVEN WORSE!!!!!!!!!! NOW YOUR GONNA GIVE YOUR GIFT AWAY THAT WIRED62 SENT YOU!! DAMN HOMIE JUST SEND SOMETHING ELSE. YOUR A SELLER/DEALER, I'M SURE YOU HAVE TO HAVE SOME KIND OF NEW KITS IN STOCK!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

thank you modeltech.. i will enjoy these


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 21 2008, 02:24 AM~12488469
> *DAMN THATS EVEN WORSE!!!!!!!!!! NOW YOUR GONNA GIVE YOUR GIFT AWAY THAT WIRED62 SENT YOU!! DAMN HOMIE JUST SEND SOMETHING ELSE. YOUR A SELLER/DEALER, I'M SURE YOU HAVE TO HAVE SOME KIND OF NEW KITS IN STOCK!
> *



OK I WAS JUST DOING WHAT SOMEONE SAID I SHOULD DO....I GOT HIM ANOTHER KIT WITH SOME PUMPS,AND OTHER ACCESSORIES,IM KEEPING THE VETTE,THANX FOR THE INPUT BRO!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

THANX 

this is my sons dunno who its from












and this is what i got from youcantfademe


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 21 2008, 09:35 AM~12489145
> *
> and this is what i got from youcantfademe
> 
> ...


you have another package coming too...... :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

AND TRISTAN WIRED62s SON GOT HOOKED UP FROM 
*
EVILC*

I REMBER CORRECTLY

I SET OF LIKE 20S WITH SPINNERS
SET OF 24S

CHEVY 454 PICK UP
62 IMPALA VERT
65 IMPALA LOWRIDER KIT 

ILL GET HIM TO POST PICS


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 21 2008, 10:39 AM~12489164
> *you have another package coming too...... :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 21 2008, 09:41 AM~12489173
> *:0
> *


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

wow i think this was a great idea lotta great looking gifts wish i woulda been on sooner to get in on this but hopefully next year......seems like a tight nit group but i guess with lowrider people it is more like family rather then all in competition against each other like other custom car groups  
merry christmas


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 21 2008, 03:45 AM~12488411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: glad you liked it :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i got a western star big rig a 4dr accord some vip rims a acura intergra with a nice paint job and im pissed cause it got broke in the box and ill get pics of everything but a nice red delivery truck lowrider. thats y i hate the post office i even heard them drop the box on my porch they day i got it. but enough bitchin thanks Dope-Scalemodels gave me a great hook up oh yea and i have a 2006 camaro nomad resin body i been cleaning it and its ready for primer cant wait to work on that.


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

This is what i got, WOW :0 To my gift exchange buddy Eric "Regalistic" 
Thank you I love the big rig..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

^^ thats nice! and now u know you got xacto blades for a while!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2008, 11:10 AM~12490597
> *^^ thats nice! and now u know you got xacto blades for a while!!
> *


 :werd: uffin:


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2008, 02:10 PM~12490597
> *^^ thats nice! and now u know you got xacto blades for a while!!
> *


o yes, i needed some, i use alot of them for all kinds of uses. and i like them sharp. :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

damn where can i find blades bulk like that..


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

tha homie 93 fullsize sent me a chrysler 300c, donk caddy, donk impala ss, display case, 2 sets of rims, detail wire, n 2 things of pinstrping tape. im gonna get pics a.s.a.p. thanks alot homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

So whats the next LIL exchange, lol we should do more of em


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 20 2008, 11:47 PM~12486928
> *dis is what a brotha got from a kool homie and his kid!!! muchas gracias family :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats what my son picked out with the help of Uncle Bodine 


ill post pics in lil bit of what EVIL C got my son.. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 21 2008, 06:40 PM~12491506
> *thats what my son picked out with the help of Uncle Bodine
> ill post pics in lil bit of what EVIL C got my son.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 21 2008, 05:43 PM~12491530
> *
> *


thank u homie,,,he loves everything he got!!..he's already working on them..lol


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 21 2008, 01:18 PM~12490242
> *i got a western star big rig a 4dr accord some vip rims a acura intergra with a nice paint job and im pissed cause it got broke in the box and ill get pics of everything but a nice red delivery truck lowrider. thats y i hate the post office i even heard them drop the box on my porch they day i got it. but enough bitchin thanks Dope-Scalemodels gave me a great hook up oh yea and i have a 2006 camaro nomad resin body i been cleaning it and its ready for primer cant wait to work on that.
> *


ORALE VATO-FUK THAT SUCKS BRO I THOUGHT I HAD EVERYTHING IN THERE GOOD AND PACKED, SORRY.....
GLAD YA LIKE EVERYTHING THO.....
**HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE L-I-L FAMILY**


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin: +









Thanks To my X-mas buddy Chris Mineer


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*Got this, I like it. I like it. Muchas Gracias To my X-mas buddy "old low&slo" * 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

TRISTAN's gift....from EVIL C.....thank u again! :thumbsup:



65 impala Lowrider kit (he already started on it) :biggrin: 
62 rag
454 ss truck
24's with spinners
20's
black paint


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Dec 21 2008, 11:59 PM~12494849
> *Got this, I like it. I like it. Muchas Gracias To my X-mas buddy  "old low&slo"
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


you are very welcome homie !!!
glad you like it and I wish I could have sent more !!!
feliz navidad homie and enjoy !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 22 2008, 02:25 AM~12495731
> *you are very welcome homie !!!
> glad you like it and I wish I could have sent more !!!
> feliz navidad homie and enjoy !!!
> *





wheres your pics at old man?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

big thanks to the homie AIRBRUSHMASTER

thanks for the 51 bel air, rims, detail wire, model cement and xacto knife set


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 21 2008, 02:42 PM~12491078
> *damn where can i find blades bulk like that..
> *


 :twak: Dumb fucker!!! You were with me when I bought a pack from Chinook hobby!!! :uh:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Who the heck got my gift???? :dunno:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 22 2008, 01:29 AM~12495759
> *wheres your pics at old man?
> *


I will post pics tom. promise.
just cause the lace curtain oops I mean shower curtain oh my bad steel curtain lol lost today no reason to go takin it out on the old guy :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 22 2008, 02:55 AM~12496191
> *I will post pics tom. promise.
> just cause the lace curtain oops I mean shower curtain oh my bad steel curtain lol  lost today no reason to go takin it out  on the old guy  :biggrin:
> *


:angry:

:twak:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 20 2008, 12:52 PM~12483861
> *well i dont know who my lil seret santa was but thanks homie.  :biggrin:  and merry christmas
> this is what i recieved
> 
> ...


Sorry I forgot to put who it was from bro but MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 22 2008, 12:50 AM~12495400
> *TRISTAN's gift....from EVIL C.....thank u again! :thumbsup:
> 65 impala Lowrider kit (he already started on it)  :biggrin:
> 62 rag
> ...



I`m glad he like it  merry chistmas tristan :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Dec 21 2008, 04:57 PM~12490509
> *This is what i got, WOW  :0  To my gift exchange buddy Eric "Regalistic"
> Thank you I love the big rig..
> 
> ...


enjoy man, happy holidays :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i think we should make a thread showing how we built the kit our xmas buddy sent us....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 22 2008, 10:52 AM~12498053
> *i think we should make a thread showing  how we built the kit our xmas buddy sent us....
> *


IV ALREADY STARTED. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

The gto kits are easy as shit to build. I did a 24 hour buildoff. i am done now and will post pictures later.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

THANKS BIGPOPPA! :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

holy shit that was quick, I sent it Saturday morning



> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 22 2008, 12:42 PM~12498824
> *THANKS BIGPOPPA! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 22 2008, 03:20 PM~12499145
> *holy shit that was quick, I sent it Saturday morning
> *


u must only live a state over.lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 22 2008, 03:55 AM~12496191
> *I will post pics tom. promise.
> just cause the lace curtain oops I mean shower curtain oh my bad steel curtain lol  lost today no reason to go takin it out  on the old guy  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :angry: :twak:  


your a funny ude greg.................. how close did the sheagles come to tiein that game up? it was close huh? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 22 2008, 01:52 PM~12498053
> *i think we should make a thread showing  how we built the kit our xmas buddy sent us....
> *



thats not funny


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i know i didnt send much. but i havnt seen the one i sent out. i dont want to seem like a lier or anything.
and if it didnt ge ther some one let me know so i can send anouther or find were that one went.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 22 2008, 03:44 PM~12499313
> *thats not funny
> 
> *


you could always throw it in the fire to keep warm :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 22 2008, 04:52 PM~12499369
> *you could always throw it in the fire to keep warm  :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: nah plastic fumes are nasty bro :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 22 2008, 03:56 PM~12499398
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  nah plastic fumes are nasty bro :biggrin:
> *


damn, guess it is useless then huh LMAO


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

JUST BUILD THE DAMN THING... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 22 2008, 01:44 PM~12499313
> *thats not funny
> 
> *


You can just keep us updated on the progress he made on the kit... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 22 2008, 04:59 PM~12499426
> *damn, guess it is useless then huh LMAO
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 22 2008, 04:00 PM~12499440
> *:biggrin:
> *


make a good chew toy for the dog lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 22 2008, 02:02 PM~12499452
> *make a good chew toy for the dog lol
> *


:yessad: :twak: :twak: my fuckin cow/american bulldog has ate 2 models. :yessad:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 22 2008, 05:00 PM~12499438
> *You can just keep us updated on the progress he made on the kit...  :biggrin:
> *




i posted that already :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 21 2008, 05:44 PM~12491098
> *tha homie 93 fullsize sent me a chrysler 300c, donk caddy, donk impala ss, display case, 2 sets of rims, detail wire, n 2 things of pinstrping tape. im gonna get pics a.s.a.p. thanks alot homie!!  :biggrin:
> *


  hope you like it homie MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 21 2008, 06:54 PM~12492650
> *:biggrin: +
> 
> 
> ...



enjoy.. marry x-mas


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

here is the first one. thanks the homie 8ball if I am not mistaken if so sorry guys. All I see on this one is that it is from Indianapolis , In and the othe two guys were from cali. My little was so excited he HAD to build it today   











I will post my other kid in a minute.

I did have to do a switch. The homie Chris sent to my little one but the gift was a level 2 car so I gave it to my older boy and this gift from 8ball was for my 8 year old but gave it to the 3 year old. I hope you guys dont mind me switching to make the gifts more age related.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's cool with me  :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks to the homie Chr1s619. My older boy loved the elco . hell he MADE me take out the stach of HOK and started picking out the colors he wants on it.





My other kid gift is not here but as soon as we get it I will take pics and post.

again thanks homies for making my kids xmas better.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THATS COOL HOMIE, IM GLAD HE LIKED IT


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 21 2008, 03:50 PM~12491129
> *So whats the next LIL exchange, lol we should do more of em
> *


 Well on one of the Hotwheels site. That I used to go on. They had a BIRTHDAY thing. Where fellow board members would send you shit on your BIRTHDAY. Being that everyone here is like family. That MIGHT work out. Just tought I'd put that out there. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY, WHO GOT THE ONE I SENT OUT? DID THEY LIKE IT? SOMEONE HELP ME OUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thats cool with me homie i hope he liked it didnt know what he was into.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 22 2008, 09:42 AM~12498824
> *THANKS BIGPOPPA! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


holy hell.... i bet u feel guilty now :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Dec 22 2008, 01:00 PM~12499438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: 

ATTION TO ALL OLD AND NEW MEMBERS ! THE BIG DOG'S OF M.C.B.A. ARE DOING A FOUNDATION REBUILD AND THEY ARE GOING TO APOINT SOME NEW BLOOD TO A FEW POSITION'S WITH THE MAIN FRAME OF OUR ASSOCIATION TO BETTER US ALL AS A FAMILY . NOTHING MEMBER WISE WILL CHANGE OTHER THEN WE WILL HAVE A SET MEMBER DO THE INVITE RIGHTS HANDED DOWN FROM THE PRES & V.P. AND WE WILL APOINT A MEMBER OF CONDUCT AS WHILE . 

PLEASE DON'T LOOK AT THIS AS TIGHTING A ROPE OR GETTING THE BELT READY FOR A PUNISHMENT TRIP BUT AS A WAY TO BUILD OUR ASSOCITION ON A MUCH STRONGER SUPPORT OF THE HOBBY ! 

*LESS BASHING OF EACH OTHER* TO BE BUILDING BUT TO ENCOURAGE THAT THE DOWN TIME AWAY FROM OUR BENCH COULD BE USED IN THE EFFORT TO HELP ANOTHER M.C.B.A. MEMBER BETTER THAT CERTAIN LACK OF INTREST IN THE HOBBY OVER KICKING HIM FOR NOT DOING IT RIGHT ! 

WE WOULD LIKE YOU ALL TO KEEP BUILDING , GETTING YOUR SKILLS TUNED TO THE NEXT LEVEL ,BUT PLEASE UNDERSTAND WE ALL NEED A BRAKE FROM TIME TO TIME SO THE BASHING OF NOT BUILDING WILL BE CUT SHORT ! 

SOME OF US LOST FOCUS OF WHY M.C.B.A. IS 1 OF THE NATION'S STRONGEST GROUP OF BUILDERS KNOWN ACROSS THE WORLD AND AT ALMOST EVERY CONTEST AND THAT'S WHAT IS BRINGING IN THE CHANGE AND THE TIGHT FIST TO ALL MEMBER'S NEW AND OLD ! 

THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS THAT KEEP US TOGHETHER AND STRONG WORLD WIDE AND KEEPING THIS HOBBY WE ALL LOVE ALIVE ! [/b]

*quoted by minidreams!*


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 23 2008, 12:57 AM~12505560
> *HEY, WHO GOT THE ONE I SENT OUT? DID THEY LIKE IT? SOMEONE HELP ME OUT!! :biggrin:
> *


THE LIST SAYS, YOU HAD TO SEND IT TO BETOSCUSTOM'S :dunno:


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 01:31 AM~12505692
> *THE LIST SAYS, YOU HAD TO SEND IT TO BETOSCUSTOM'S  :dunno:
> *


Yes. I did receive it. I went to the post office today and it was there. Thank you, Beto


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks to who ever sent mine!! should be some good buildin!! i got a caddy ext and a set of rims and a 77 monte with a set of wires!! will try to get pics up soon!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 23 2008, 01:15 AM~12505633
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> 
> ...


Mark, I'm pulling your leg...laugh it off...See you in Feb....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 23 2008, 01:15 AM~12505633
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> 
> ...


in my opinion, when people recieve SHIT when they hand out sugar, they have a right to be pissed and say something!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 23 2008, 04:15 AM~12505633
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> 
> ...




quit cryin already man!

get over it.................... not one person bashed you at all!

i posted what you sent me............... how is that bashing you??? it wasnt :uh: 

everything after that was all of us pissin with you!

quit cryin and go change your tampon mark :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 12:28 PM~12508509
> *quit cryin already man!
> 
> get over it.................... not one person bashed you at all!
> ...



its cool bro...i understand,my appologies that i sent a jacked up kit,got you a sealed kit in the mail with some extras bro!..peace!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 24 2008, 12:50 PM~12516336
> *its cool bro...i understand,my appologies that i sent a jacked up kit,got you a sealed kit in the mail with some extras bro!..peace!   :biggrin:
> *




ITS COOL BRO.................... LIKE MKD SAID, AT THIS POINT BRO WE ARE JUST PULLIN YOUR LEG, AND ALL WE CAN DO IS LAUGH IT OFF!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2008, 11:49 AM~12517718
> *ITS COOL BRO.................... LIKE MKD SAID, AT THIS POINT BRO WE ARE JUST PULLIN YOUR LEG, AND ALL WE CAN DO IS LAUGH IT OFF!
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

A LOWRIDER THANKS FOR THE RESIN KIT DOG. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. OH AND DONT LET THE SMALL SHIT GET TO YOU .IF THESE FOOLS WERE REAL CLUB MEMBERS THEY WOULDNT TRY TO PUT YOU DOWN. STAY UP HOMIE. MY SON SAID THANK YOU FOR THE GIFT


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

merry christmas to all the homies on layitlow.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 24 2008, 06:19 PM~12520051
> *A LOWRIDER THANKS FOR THE RESIN KIT DOG. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. OH AND DONT LET THE SMALL SHIT GET TO YOU .IF THESE FOOLS WERE REAL CLUB MEMBERS THEY WOULDNT TRY TO PUT YOU DOWN. STAY UP HOMIE. MY SON  SAID THANK YOU FOR THE GIFT
> 
> 
> ...



u cant be serious!?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 11:12 PM~12520976
> *u cant be serious!?
> *



where was that directed?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2008, 08:25 PM~12521089
> *where was that directed?
> *


same shit u thinkin im thinkin..........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 11:26 PM~12521100
> *same shit u thinkin im thinkin..........
> *



thats what i thought :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2008, 08:29 PM~12521137
> *thats what i thought :uh:
> *



fuck it dawg its not even worth it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 11:32 PM~12521156
> *fuck it dawg its not even worth it
> *




funny................... i was thinkin the same shit!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

YOUR BOTH RIGHT . BECAUSE WHEN THE TABLES ARE TURNED YOU DONT LIKE IT. I PERSONALLY DO BUSINESS WITH LOWRIDER AND HES A STAND UP DUDE. DO YOU OUT OF TOWNERS NOTICE THAT THE HOMIES FROM THE SO.CAL CHAPTER DONT PUT ANYONE ON BLAST ?? MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD LEARN FROM THAT. IM SURE ALL YOU GUYS ARE COOL HOMIES .BUT THATS NOT THE WAY TO ACT WITH ANOTHER MEMBER REGARDLESS OF THE SITUATION. THATS WHAT PM'S ARE FOR


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 24 2008, 08:46 PM~12521284
> *YOUR BOTH RIGHT . BECAUSE WHEN THE TABLES ARE TURNED YOU DONT LIKE IT. I PERSONALLY DO BUSINESS WITH LOWRIDER AND HES A STAND UP DUDE. DO YOU OUT OF TOWNERS NOTICE THAT THE HOMIES FROM THE SO.CAL CHAPTER DONT PUT ANYONE ON BLAST ?? MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD LEARN FROM THAT. IM SURE ALL YOU GUYS ARE COOL HOMIES .BUT THATS NOT THE WAY TO ACT WITH ANOTHER MEMBER REGARDLESS OF THE SITUATION. THATS WHAT PM'S ARE FOR
> *



what does being from so.cal gotta do with anything? im from miami by myself and i stand for myself! i put evrything aside and say and feel what i feel is right.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WE HAVE A DIFFERENT WAY OF HANDLING THINGS.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

radical dudes


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 24 2008, 11:46 PM~12521284
> *YOUR BOTH RIGHT . BECAUSE WHEN THE TABLES ARE TURNED YOU DONT LIKE IT. I PERSONALLY DO BUSINESS WITH LOWRIDER AND HES A STAND UP DUDE. DO YOU OUT OF TOWNERS NOTICE THAT THE HOMIES FROM THE SO.CAL CHAPTER DONT PUT ANYONE ON BLAST ?? MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD LEARN FROM THAT. IM SURE ALL YOU GUYS ARE COOL HOMIES .BUT THATS NOT THE WAY TO ACT WITH ANOTHER MEMBER REGARDLESS OF THE SITUATION. THATS WHAT PM'S ARE FOR
> *





ive delt with mark plenty of times bro, so dont come at me like im in the dark over here  ive got the cards to pull, and elect to keep them on the back burner, and keep this from goin any further, so try not to spark shit up man............ its squashed  


merry christmas bro  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MERRY XMAS HOMIEZ! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 25 2008, 12:34 AM~12521627
> *MERRY XMAS HOMIEZ! :wave:
> *




still have 15 minutes out this way bro.


but merry christmas


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FELLAS . NO HARM NO FOUL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 25 2008, 01:13 AM~12521887
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS FELLAS . NO HARM NO FOUL
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: *HAPPY CHRISTMAHANNAKWAANSASKA!!!!!*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn, I got to gets in on this next year. Merry Christmas everyone and enjoy your builds!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49NRS SF_@Dec 23 2008, 03:08 AM~12505783
> *Yes. I did receive it. I went to the post office today and it was there. Thank you, Beto
> *


 your welcome homie!! see you soon :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 23 2008, 10:57 AM~12506704
> *thanks to who ever sent mine!! should be some good buildin!! i got a caddy ext and a set of rims and a 77 monte with a set of wires!! will try to get pics up soon!!
> *


GLAD U LIKE.  WILL GET THAT OTHER ONE OUT 2 U IN A COUPLE DAYS.  FREEBIE.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Why not post up anything model related that the fam got us?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 26 2008, 02:06 PM~12530763
> *Why not post up anything model related that the fam got us?
> *


good idea, why didn't you do that?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i got a dremel and some pieces for it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

new digi camra 
porsche cayman s 
70 challeger
55 chevy
galxy 44 foot traler 
350 z 
and a new charger


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

only thing i got model related was the new mpc 1980 monte and some #11 blades from my daughters.....................non model related...............2002 dodge intrepid :biggrin:

on second thought, i guess the car could be considered model related.....it's my model go-getter lol


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 26 2008, 01:02 PM~12530747
> *GLAD U LIKE.  WILL GET THAT OTHER ONE OUT 2 U IN A COUPLE DAYS.   FREEBIE.
> *



say what bro??? you should see the 77 monte done for the next Indy show bro!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 21 2008, 06:44 PM~12491098
> *tha homie 93 fullsize sent me a chrysler 300c, donk caddy, donk impala ss, display case, 2 sets of rims, detail wire, n 2 things of pinstrping tape. im gonna get pics a.s.a.p. thanks alot homie!!  :biggrin:
> *


heres tha pics as promised. thank again frank!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 26 2008, 03:13 PM~12531022
> *say what bro??? you should see the 77 monte done for the next Indy show bro!!!
> *


did u get the other 1?


got the xchange gift from beto on the 26th. 64 impala& rims.  
thanks


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 2 2009, 02:53 PM~12586400
> *did u get the other 1?
> 
> 
> ...


actually that was from CANDYBLU66


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES WHAT I GOT *:0 :biggrin: *I KNOW A LIL LATE BUT I DONT HAVE INTERNET AT HOME YET* :angry:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 2 2009, 04:53 PM~12586400
> *did u get the other 1?
> 
> 
> ...




ya bro!! i pmed you!! you blew my mind on that bro!! i love it!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is gift my kid got from the homie 408. This is the reason I wanted to include them this year. I knew they would love it and to get them involved in the hobby just like I did at a young age.







Thanks on behalf of my kids.

And this is what I got from the homie Beto. 



2009 will be a busy year for the Gomez Klan. I will update my kids thread on their builds as wellas mine. I bought the house next door and this year I will start on expanding my house and will build a studio to do all my work in!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

GLAD HE GOT THE PACKAGE, AND GLAD HE LIKED IT  THERE WAS SOMETHING ELSE IN THE PACKAGE TOO RIGHT??


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 5 2009, 10:39 AM~12610468
> *GLAD HE GOT THE PACKAGE, AND GLAD HE LIKED IT   THERE WAS SOMETHING ELSE IN THE PACKAGE TOO RIGHT??
> *



yeah homie sorry the pic did not come out. He did get a display case for his ride that he will put it in once built. Again thanks for the hook up.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 5 2009, 10:58 AM~12611181
> *yeah homie sorry the pic did not come out. He did get a display case for his ride that he will put it in once built. Again thanks for the hook up.
> *


 NO PROB BRO

*QUICK QUESTION, WHAT ARE THESE CIRCLED IN RED???*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 5 2009, 11:07 AM~12611256
> *  NO PROB BRO
> 
> QUICK QUESTION, WHAT ARE THESE CIRCLED IN RED???
> ...


THAT'S A SET OF 50's SKIRT THAT I MADE, THOSE ARE NOT THE ORIGANAL SO DON'T TRIP HOMIE. CALL ME WITH YOUR ADDY I HEARD YOU MOVED AND DISCOUNTED YOUR NUMBERS.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2009, 02:26 PM~12613041
> *THAT'S A SET OF 50's SKIRT THAT I MADE, THOSE ARE NOT THE ORIGANAL SO DON'T TRIP HOMIE. CALL ME WITH YOUR ADDY I HEARD YOU MOVED AND DISCONNECTED YOUR NUMBERS.
> *


:0 , just thought thats what they were


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 5 2009, 02:28 PM~12613058
> *:0  , just thought thats what they were
> *


I KNOW HE WILL PUT THEM TO USE.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 5 2009, 10:19 AM~12610016
> *HERES WHAT I GOT  :0  :biggrin:  I KNOW A LIL LATE BUT I DONT HAVE INTERNET AT HOME YET :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


hope you like it! :biggrin: 

I was worried it wouldnt make it in time, took almost 3 weeks to get there.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

well, thanks AIRBRUSHMASTER!!!

1951 Chevrolet Bel Air









Engine Parts Pack









Detail Wires









Rims









Cement









Xacto Knife Set


















AND I GOT THIS FROM TEH FAMILY...


----------

